# Dewalt cable stapler



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I'm sure someone has already posted this somewhere but I did not find it. 

They are not out yet and I see they are on preorder a few places. 


https://www.dewalt.com/products/pow...s/20v-max-cordless-cable-stapler-kit/dcn701d1


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I really suck at stapling because I don't do it often. I would really like to get a good stapler. I have the Arrow T75 and I don't really like it. The staples don't go all the way in and the weight of the romex draping to the ground pulls them right out. You can hammer them in fully, but then what is the point?

That Dewalt looks cool, but I don't want to buy a new battery system.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I know what you mean about the battery thing as I'm all Makita at this time, but if this thing works well I may have to buy one.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

thread derail... just another picture of an unstripped romex in a box... just saying... ;-)

Cheers
John


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> I know what you mean about the battery thing as I'm all Makita at this time, but if this thing works well I may have to buy one.


I just watched a video on it. It looks like it staples good, and they said 1,800 staples per battery charge with a 2.0 battery. That's more than I staple in a year so buying the kit with 1 battery wouldn't be a big deal. Maybe I will go for it.

Being able to hold the cable up on the joist with one hand and staplegun it along the way with the other, walking down the entire basement, would be so nice.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never liked these gimmicky staplers. I didn't like the Arrow manual version and I doubt I would like this one. There's really no substitute for the good old fashioned hammer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I've never liked these gimmicky staplers. I didn't like the Arrow manual version and I doubt I would like this one. There's really no substitute for the good old fashioned hammer.


There is no reason why a staple gun (if made correctly) can't replace a hammer in the same respect that a nail gun does. 

Meaning, it might not completely replace it, but it has it's uses and makes things easier.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Problem is those weird spots. Sure, a big chunky battery stapler will work great if all your romex is run straight across the ceiling or down wide open bays and such. But those weird upside-down in-the-corner spots, or where studs are two inches apart and you have to push the staples in with your hammer’s handle. Stuff like that. This guy won’t fit.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I used a stapler back in the late 90’s. That’s the most compliments I ever got for stapling Romex. They said it look very straight and neat. 

It was the cats meow in most instances. Made it very quick. 

Then all of a sudden, staples became hard to come by (at least through my supplier). Internet wasn’t a biggie then so it sorta went by the wayside. 

Now I may have to start again.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

tjb said:


> Problem is those weird spots. Sure, a big chunky battery stapler will work great if all your romex is run straight across the ceiling or down wide open bays and such. But those weird upside-down in-the-corner spots, or where studs are two inches apart and you have to push the staples in with your hammer’s handle. Stuff like that. This guy won’t fit.


Definitely. Some spots will be easier with a hammer. Or a hammer will just be better. 

But this gun looks like it might work out well.

If you search the model number on YouTube you will find a video showing how close the studs can be and still fit the gun. It's less space than I am able to swing a hammer in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Service Call said:


> I used a stapler back in the late 90’s. That’s the most compliments I ever got for stapling Romex. They said it look very straight and neat.
> 
> It was the cats meow in most instances. Made it very quick.
> 
> ...


Which model? The Arrow or something motorized?

I think the manual style staplers don't have the power to push the staple into the old wood that I deal with.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

tjb said:


> Problem is those weird spots. Sure, a big chunky battery stapler will work great if all your romex is run straight across the ceiling or down wide open bays and such. But those weird upside-down in-the-corner spots, or where studs are two inches apart and you have to push the staples in with your hammer’s handle. Stuff like that. This guy won’t fit.


Which is exactly why I don't like these automatic staplers. Those situations happen all the time even when roughing a wide open new house. Nevermind old work where there are obstructions galore.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Which is exactly why I don't like these automatic staplers. Those situations happen all the time even when roughing a wide open new house. Nevermind old work where there are obstructions galore.


The exact same thing could be said for a nail gun. That's why framers always have their hammer on their belt and pull it out when they need it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> The exact same thing could be said for a nail gun. That's why framers always have their hammer on their belt and pull it out when they need it.


I see.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I'm thinking a dozen staples in the pouch and a hammer somewhere nearby is inevitable, hopefully this thing turns out to be the cats meow and helps us out. 

If the staples are standardized size wise for all cables it would be awfully handy for small service jobs like I do.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I see.


You are becoming more and more like chicken steve. Why can't you act normal?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You are becoming more and more like chicken steve. Why can't you act normal?


I don't see this product taking off. Time will tell but I'm trusting my instinct. 

Is that normal enough for you?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

12” and five pounds? No thanks.

I might be interested if I was yanking Romex through new houses all day but I don’t.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Which model? The Arrow or something motorized?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the manual style staplers don't have the power to push the staple into the old wood that I deal with.




Non motorized, Arrow I do believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I really suck at stapling because I don't do it often. I would really like to get a good stapler. I have the Arrow T75 and I don't really like it. The staples don't go all the way in and the weight of the romex draping to the ground pulls them right out. You can hammer them in fully, but then what is the point?
> 
> That Dewalt looks cool, but I don't want to buy a new battery system.


This is for mass production so it’s just another bulky tool to carry around unless you’re banging staples all day. If you’re lousy at stapling, maybe try two hole straps. It won’t make a difference in time for the amount of staples you use and you always have an impact driver handy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> This is for mass production so it’s just another bulky tool to carry around unless you’re banging staples all day. If you’re lousy at stapling, maybe try two hole straps. It won’t make a difference in time for the amount of staples you use and you always have an impact driver handy.


If you're a bad stapler, the little one hole straps for Romex at $6/100 are fine. I'd see it be worth the trouble to use a power stapler if you're doing a whole house but not for a trip or two across the basement.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> If you're a bad stapler, the little one hole straps for Romex at $6/100 are fine. I'd see it be worth the trouble to use a power stapler if you're doing a whole house but not for a trip or two across the basement.


That’s even better. Forgot about those.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> If you're a bad stapler, the little one hole straps for Romex at $6/100 are fine. I'd see it be worth the trouble to use a power stapler if you're doing a whole house but not for a trip or two across the basement.


I've tried those, we have talked about them in the past I believe. 

They are a pain to deal with. Holding the romex, the strap, the screw, and the impact gun. Then the strap spins around and off the romex. 

Even for the small service work that I do, I would have no problem bringing that staple gun in.

The other day I installed 8 lights in an open basement ceiling. Small job but I was curing the entire time I was hammering staples. That gun would have made it a snap.

My pants are getting tighter just thinking about it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I've tried those, we have talked about them in the past I believe.
> 
> They are a pain to deal with. Holding the romex, the strap, the screw, and the impact gun. Then the strap spins around and off the romex.


It doesn't seem like much, but this is one of the many things where a square drive screw makes a big difference. You can set the screw on the driver tip and it stays there. Then you can hold the cable and strap in the left hand, the driver in the right, place it and go to town, easy as pie.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t think you know how to yank Romex, Hack. Bang your end staple in partially, thread the cable through it, pull it tight, bang the staple the rest of the way, put in the middle ones.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> It doesn't seem like much, but this is one of the many things where a square drive screw makes a big difference. You can set the screw on the driver tip and it stays there. Then you can hold the cable and strap in the left hand, the driver in the right, place it and go to town, easy as pie.


The last time we spoke about this I mentioned trying a 5/16 inch hex head screw and tip which holds the screw pretty solid. It’s still a pain in the ass. 

Holding the Romax with one hand and stapling it with the gun with the other hand is making me excited. In the good way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I don't see this product taking off. Time will tell but I'm trusting my instinct.
> 
> Is that normal enough for you?


First off: YES!

Secondly: I agree with you 100%....another gimmick!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't get past the saw blade sign up for notifications screen at that DeWalt link. To hell with it, I'll see it in H.D. a year or two later than it comes to your stores.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> If you're a bad stapler, the little one hole straps for Romex at $6/100 are fine. I'd see it be worth the trouble to use a power stapler if you're doing a whole house but not for a trip or two across the basement.


I use and like these!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The last time we spoke about this I mentioned trying a 5/16 inch hex head screw and tip which holds the screw pretty solid. It’s still a pain in the ass.
> 
> Holding the Romax with one hand and stapling it with the gun with the other hand is making me excited. In the good way.


What did you say was in your other hand when you got excited? 

Never mind. I withdraw the question. 

The other thing you can do is start the strap first, then lay the cable in there nice, then tighten the screw. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I've tried those, we have talked about them in the past I believe.
> 
> *They are a pain to deal with. Holding the romex, the strap, the screw, and the impact gun. Then the strap spins around and off the romex. *
> 
> ...



Start the strap with a 3/4" screw and then put the cable under the strap and tighten.

At times I will even install the straps first and then strong the cable into them and tighten as I go.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I hand bang staples into pressure treated lumber all the time. Dottie staples work much better then the bucket of staples from Home Depot. You get what you pay for. Same thing with the self tapping tek screws from H.D. They suck! 
I buy in bulk from Grabber. Cheap ass Chinese metals.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Service Call said:


> I used a stapler back in the late 90’s. That’s the most compliments I ever got for stapling Romex. They said it look very straight and neat.
> 
> It was the cats meow in most instances. Made it very quick.
> 
> ...


I have always ordered the staples from McMaster-Carr online, always in stock and shipped that day.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> I'm sure someone has already posted this somewhere but I did not find it.
> 
> They are not out yet and I see they are on preorder a few places.
> 
> ...


I would try it, Dewalt is the ****.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I actually have a cheap assed GB hand stapler and it comes in handy every once in awhile. Mostly in jobs where you have to get a wire in between a duct and a wall. Normally for a new furnace for me. Other wise it is homeowner tool.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I actually have a cheap assed GB hand stapler and it comes in handy every once in awhile. Mostly in jobs where you have to get a wire in between a duct and a wall. Normally for a new furnace for me. Other wise it is homeowner tool.


Is that the one that does the stales with the plastic shield on it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I wouldn't try it, Dewalt is ****.


Fify!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fify!


I knew that would get someone!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I knew that would get someone!


LOL!

I'm half busting half serious.

There are a couple 18v nicad DeWalt tools I won't part with anytime soon.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

For giggles, how much are the proprietary staple packs??? Asking for a friend...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> For giggles, how much are the proprietary staple packs??? Asking for a friend...


 I assume they are going to be very expensive compared to loose staples. 

For me that wouldn’t matter too much since I would most likely only use 20 to 30 each time.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

For your friend. 

Here is the tool for preorder and to the right it show the staples as an add on to the tool. 

$13.25 for 540 staples.

https://www.toolnut.com/dewalt-dcn701b-20v-max-cordless-electrician-cable-stapler-tool-only.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> For your friend.
> 
> Here is the tool for preorder and to the right it show the staples as an add on to the tool.
> 
> ...


Not cheap. I'd like to see what the kit sells for.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I gotta imagine it has to have some sort of power adjustment on it for more dense wood. 

Looks like the staples are made to do cat 5-6 and coax too.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

$249 for the kit, that is with a soft bag. I really don't like the bags, would much rather have a hard case that fits on my van shelves better. 

https://www.toolnut.com/dewalt-dcn701d1-20v-max-cordless-electrician-cable-stapler-2ah-kit.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JohnJ65 said:


> $249 for the kit, that is with a soft bag. I really don't like the bags, would much rather have a hard case that fits on my van shelves better.
> 
> https://www.toolnut.com/dewalt-dcn701d1-20v-max-cordless-electrician-cable-stapler-2ah-kit.html


Ok, that is not bad for the tool, battery, and charger.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

What about different sizes of staples? Some inspectors get all upiddy about using a staple only for the wire it has listed on the package, even if the wire still has plenty of wiggle room under the staple :vs_mad:

ETA. Just watched the vid. Same staple will do 14/2 and 10/3 ? Hmmm


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MTW said:


> *I don't see this product taking off.* Time will tell but I'm trusting my instinct.
> 
> Is that normal enough for you?


This... Mostly because it is black and yellow.:surprise:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If it will punch staples into TJIs im going to buy it. We dont do the residential we use to do, but I absolutely hate fighting with those god damned wood chip and glue pieces of ****.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> This... Mostly because it is black and yellow.:surprise:


Not sure what side of the fence you're on but to me that black/yellow screams DIY-handyman to me.

I have slowly learned to trust red/black so much more!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Switched said:
> 
> 
> > This... Mostly because it is black and yellow.
> ...


I'm not thrilled with Milwaukee's build quality and longevity. Plus, the cordless hole hawg is a piece of underpowered junk. I know of 3 guys around here in podunk, including myself, who have killed them in under 2 years. My under 18 month old m18 fuel drill is also on its way out with transmission problems, amd it has seen no where near the abuse my gen 1 fuel drill did. All its done is spin regular old drill bits, paddle bits, amd carbide hole saws.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh, Milwaukee! Thought you meant Craftsman ...


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the GB Cable Boss even though it sometimes seems to only work 1/2 the time, but it still saves a **** load of time. Not only does it save time, but I much prefer the plastic insulation of the staples, the no worry pinching of wires, and in retrofits, you don't have to worry about banging on studs with a hammer causing nail pops.

The problem that I have with the Dewalt battery powered staple gun is the sheer size of it. At 12"x8", it severely limits where you can use it, other than brand new installation of open framing in certain areas. If they could make it smaller, I'd buy one, even though I'm a hardcore Milwaukee guy.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm not thrilled with Milwaukee's build quality and longevity. Plus, the cordless hole hawg is a piece of underpowered junk. I know of 3 guys around here in podunk, including myself, who have killed them in under 2 years. My under 18 month old m18 fuel drill is also on its way out with transmission problems, amd it has seen no where near the abuse my gen 1 fuel drill did. All its done is spin regular old drill bits, paddle bits, amd carbide hole saws.


That's well under the warranty period. Just go get it fixed if it's "on it's way out".

I have suffered catastrophic failures with Dewalt, causing me to go to Milwaukee years ago (motors catching on fire, casings cracking in half, and sudden death of batteries).


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

If it works well in the engineered wood, it might also be worth buying anyway. That stuff sucks to staple in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

svh19044 said:


> I use the GB Cable Boss even though it sometimes seems to only work 1/2 the time, but it still saves a **** load of time. Not only does it save time, but I much prefer the plastic insulation of the staples, the no worry pinching of wires, and in retrofits, you don't have to worry about banging on studs with a hammer causing nail pops.
> 
> *The problem that I have with the Dewalt battery powered staple gun is the sheer size of it. At 12"x8", it severely limits where you can use it, other than brand new installation of open framing in certain areas.* If they could make it smaller, I'd buy one, even though I'm a hardcore Milwaukee guy.


I was thinking that, but it doesn't look too bad.

From the video, you can see both the normal spacing and half of it on the right:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> That's well under the warranty period. Just go get it fixed if it's "on it's way out".
> 
> *I have suffered catastrophic failures with Dewalt, causing me to go to Milwaukee years ago (motors catching on fire, casings cracking in half, and sudden death of batteries).*


Same here and worked in large shops where they had a pile of dead DeWalt in the tool crib.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> That's well under the warranty period. Just go get it fixed if it's "on it's way out".
> 
> I have suffered catastrophic failures with Dewalt, causing me to go to Milwaukee years ago (motors catching on fire, casings cracking in half, and sudden death of batteries).


I just looked up the order and I bought it June 2, 2016. I was using it yesterday and the handle is starting to split and twist under torque, the chuck is grindy as hell, and the transmission is making loud noises. I think I am going to run her until she breaks and then might go Hilti.

ETA: The first gen m18 fuel drill I used made it 3 1/2 years and was worked waaaay harder. This drill has mostly been used for drilling regular old holes in steel, carbide holesaws, and the occasional paddle bit.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm still not spending $249 for a gimmicky DeWalt stapler and I would be the first to want something like this as I install a lot of romex and I'm a tool junky. But I can spot a dud a mile away and this is one of them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I just looked up the order and I bought it June 2, 2016. I was using it yesterday and the handle is starting to split and twist under torque, the chuck is grindy as hell, and the transmission is making loud noises. I think I am going to run her until she breaks and then might go Hilti.
> 
> ETA: The first gen m18 fuel drill I used made it 3 1/2 years and was worked waaaay harder. This drill has mostly been used for drilling regular old holes in steel, carbide holesaws, and the occasional paddle bit.


I wonder when I read posts like this if it's operator error, bad quality control, misuse, or what?

I've had so many different brands and models but the only ones I've had issues with in just at home use has been DeWalt and a single Dremel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm still not spending $249 for a gimmicky DeWalt stapler and I would be the first to want something like this as I install a lot of romex and* I'm a tool junky.* But I can spot a dud a mile away and this is one of them.


Do you have a tubing bender?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wonder when I read posts like this if it's operator error, bad quality control, misuse, or what?
> 
> I've had so many different brands and models but the only ones I've had issues with in just at home use has been DeWalt and a single Dremel.


How do you operate a drill incorrectly? I mean, I don't baby the thing, but I can't believe I am any rougher than any other electrician doing the same work I do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> How do you operate a drill incorrectly? I mean, I don't baby the thing, but I can't believe I am any rougher than any other electrician doing the same work I do.


I didn't mean to single you out if that is the way you took it.

You operate it poorly by dropping it on the chuck, stepping on it, putting all your body weight on it as it is running, etc

We have all seen guys do this and think "glad it isn't my drill". 

You drill maybe a victim of poor quality control or other problem.

As for corded powertools, I have Milwaukee, Bosch, Porter-Cable and Skill. Some of those tools are from the 70s and still going strong.

In cordless I have had all of them with the exception of Craftsman. Bosch, Milwaukee, Makita, an a couple DeWalts are all that I kept. 

The couple DeWalts are here for their design, surely not their fantastic batteries.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I had a chance to try out this stapler at the supply house yesterday, the Dewalt reps were there with a display. 

It's medium sized medium weight. It wouldn't be super easy to carry but not big deal. 

They had a simple demo, a piece of 12/2 romex on a 2x4. It staples snug but not to the point the wire was pinched. 

They had the end of it doubled up so you could see how it works on two cables. It has some kind of tab that measures the depth so it doesn't punch as hard with a doubled cable. 

There's also some kind of sensor that won't let it punch if it doesn't sense the cable positioned properly. The rep showed me it wouldn't staple his finger - I didn't try that. I tried hard to get it to nick the cable and could not, it wouldn't fire if it wasn't positioned right. 

They did not have any harder wood, PT or etc., and no way to explain how it would know to punch harder in harder wood, so I can't say if it would give a looser fit in harder wood or what.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Splatz, here is what might be a silly question... Does it punch harder/softer depending on that tab and the cable under it? Or does the hammer protrude more/less?

If the latter, then maybe the hammer always hits hard enough to get thru harder wood, it's just limited in travel to not damaged stacked/larger cable.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Splatz, here is what might be a silly question... Does it punch harder/softer depending on that tab and the cable under it? Or does the hammer protrude more/less?
> 
> If the latter, then maybe the hammer always hits hard enough to get thru harder wood, it's just limited in travel to not damaged stacked/larger cable.


I asked that exact question! The reps didn't sound like they were sure of the details. 

I thought about looking in the truck for a scrap of harder wood but I don't think there would have been anything in there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I asked that exact question! The reps didn't sound like they were sure of the details.


 The reps are idiots, always. Salesmen, not engineers. 



> I thought about looking in the truck for a scrap of harder wood but I don't think there would have been anything in there.


So you failed. I will forgive you, someday :sad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The reps are idiots, always. Salesmen, not engineers.
> 
> 
> So you failed. I will forgive you, someday :sad:


Failed my ass, free doughnut, free good coffee, mission accomplished. 

The funny part was, they tool they wanted to show everyone was the threaded rod cutter, cut a piece of 3/8" rod about as fast as the mini band. "Cuts threaded rod with no burr! Twist a nut right on there!" Then fumbled and couldn't get a nut on there. 

There might be a worldwide market of maybe 100 customers who will need that tool, of which 25 might some day buy it. On the other hand, 90% of the people walking by would think hard about the stapler, but I had to ask to see that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My reaction to this stapler is still the same:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> Failed my ass, free doughnut, free good coffee, mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that threaded rod cutter at a supplier near me and I thought it looked like a ridiculous waste of money and space. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

B-Nabs said:


> I saw that threaded rod cutter at a supplier near me and I thought it looked like a ridiculous waste of money and space.


I think they are running out of things to build a tool for. There is probably going to be a 20V fingernail clippers pretty soon.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Thought I'd throw in a update. I ordered the dewalt cable stapler kit yesterday since I have a house to wire that's loaded with 12" OC tji's, and my sanity is worth $250. We'll see how she does when she shows up next week.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw this displayed at the supply house during a counter day. I'm actually starting to turn the corner on it, theoretically anyway since I don't do high volume new work anymore and don't need it. That being said, if I was doing a lot of houses or additions I would buy it.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

If they threw one of these in for free, they wouldn't be able to keep enough in stock. I don't see the wood butchers needing a romex stapler any time soon


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It's gonna suck running a 2nd battery system, but man, apl I need to do is shave 3 hours of labor off of working and it's paid for itself. It's supposed to be here Monday and I'm going to be back on the house I'm wiring on Tuesday, so it should get a work out. I'm still trying to figure out how I drill 12" OC tji's. Builders up here don't like the method of stapling between the strapping, but I might have to with the framing in that place


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

For drilling, get stubby spade bits. They work best for TGI's anyway. Stick them in an angle drill and you should be good to go.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Going_Commando said:


> It's gonna suck running a 2nd battery system, but man, apl I need to do is shave 3 hours of labor off of working and it's paid for itself. It's supposed to be here Monday and I'm going to be back on the house I'm wiring on Tuesday, so it should get a work out. I'm still trying to figure out how I drill 12" OC tji's. Builders up here don't like the method of stapling between the strapping, but I might have to with the framing in that place




Cordless hole hawg! I like a stubby auger over a spade bit though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Funksparky said:


> Cordless hole hawg! I like a stubby auger over a spade bit though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My cordless hole hawg is out to Milwaukee to get fixed. It's fun trying to drill quad LVLs with TJIs on both sides. I forgot how much I hate wiring houses.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I saw this displayed at the supply house during a counter day. I'm actually starting to turn the corner on it, theoretically anyway since I don't do high volume new work anymore and don't need it. That being said, if I was doing a lot of houses or additions I would buy it.


I knew you weren't completely ******ed.

A powered staple gun makes sense the same way that a powered nail gun does.

It might not work for everyone, and it might not be worth it for everyone, but it most certainly has a place and is not a gimmick.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I knew you weren't completely ******ed.
> 
> A powered staple gun makes sense the same way that a powered nail gun does.
> 
> It might not work for everyone, and it might not be worth it for everyone, but it most certainly has a place and is not a gimmick.


I'll let everyone know after it's baptism of fire on Tuesday. Looks like I'm the first taker on ET?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I'll let everyone know after it's baptism of fire on Tuesday. Looks like I'm the first taker on ET?


I can't wait to hear how you like it. I think you are the first person on ET to use one out in the field.

Even if you absolutely hate it, the idea for a cable staple gun is still valid and the product should continue to be refined. 

Yesterday morning I was stapling a cable down a joist in a large basement thinking how awesome it would be to hold the cable in one hand and staple it with the other. Just walking no stop the entire way, taking 15 seconds to do an entire run.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I do a lot of small service jobs and have had mine for a few weeks now. I've used it a few times and wish it would drive them a bit deeper, they are not loose but also not tight enough to keep the cable from being pulled out from under the staple. 
This may be due to the fact that I'm always working in houses with very old dry wood. 

Had some home runs to staple up in a crawl space and it was nice taking it in there instead of a hammer and staples. 

I'll be interested in hearing other opinions on this tool.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I'll let everyone know after it's baptism of fire on Tuesday. Looks like I'm the first taker on ET?



I would like a report on well it penetrates old seasoned fir floor joists , The arrow one seized up on me with old lumber. But this was 20 plus years ago.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a decent mix of work right now so should be able to give a good update tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

JohnJ65 said:


> I do a lot of small service jobs and have had mine for a few weeks now. I've used it a few times and wish it would drive them a bit deeper, they are not loose but also not tight enough to keep the cable from being pulled out from under the staple.
> This may be due to the fact that I'm always working in houses with very old dry wood.
> 
> Had some home runs to staple up in a crawl space and it was nice taking it in there instead of a hammer and staples.
> ...



Neat! I'm not the first one to use it! I have a good mix of old and new framing to play with so I'm planning on giving it a work out.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Well service calls and tennis elbow have kinda been getting in the way, but started working the new cable stapler. As its breaking in its giving the staples a little more hit, which is more to my liking. At first they were kinda loose on dimensional lumber. On TJIs they are a game changer. Just point, click, and done. I'll try and remember to snap some pics today when I'm back on a job where I'm using it, but so far I am very pleased. Stapling off wires running down studs to receptacles takes 5 or 10 seconds. I'll give further comments after a few boxes of staples to give it more time to break in, but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Any updates? I am seriously considering buying this now.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

> That Dewalt looks cool, but I don't want to buy a new battery system.


I said the same thing, but I finally caved. The DeWalt multi tool is vastly superior to Milwaukee's, and my Milwaukee one died and I went for the DeWalt one instead. It was a package deal at Depot for $99 including a lame 1.5 AH battery and charger, but the multi tool itself is great. Now that I have a Dewalt tool and some more batteries, I'm definitely interested in the cable stapler.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried the Dewalt oscillating tool. It was fine, but I didn't notice it being better than my Milwaukee M18.

The blade change takes a bit longer on the Milwaukee, but I mainly use it for plaster walls and keep a grit blade in it fulltime.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I tried the Dewalt oscillating tool. It was fine, but I didn't notice it being better than my Milwaukee M18.
> 
> The blade change takes a bit longer on the Milwaukee, but I mainly use it for plaster walls and keep a grit blade in it fulltime.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought the oscillating tool was good enough to toss the old Fein corded one in the garage. What could make the Dewalt so much better. Like to know more about the stapler though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I thought the oscillating tool was good enough to toss the old Fein corded one in the garage. What could make the Dewalt so much better. Like to know more about the stapler though.


Nothing. Just like the blowhard posted. 

if there was something so much better about it he would have explained what it was instead of posting the stupid emoji that he thinks impresses people.

As for the stapler, I would really like to know how well it works on older wood, that is what I would mostly be using it for.

If it actually works to set staples in old wood, it would be excellent for me. Just walking down and stapling without even stopping, I dream of that.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't tried the grit blades yet. Everyone was using it yesterday, cutting strapping and opening drywall. Been using mostly wood blades mostly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I haven't tried the grit blades yet. Everyone was using it yesterday, cutting strapping and opening drywall. Been using mostly wood blades mostly.


I have been using the Imperial grit blades for 8+ years. They work excellent on plaster and drywall. They will cut wood too, but not as good as a wood blade. They will burn in harder or deeper wood, but for trimming lath after cutting the plaster, they do just fine.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Nothing. Just like the blowhard posted.
> 
> if there was something so much better about it he would have explained what it was instead of posting the stupid emoji that he thinks impresses people.
> 
> ...


Seriously, how many staples do you pound in a day? You think that carrying around something that bulky and heavy will save time, money or your back?

If you don’t like hammering staples, screw in straps instead. This thing is maybe designed for high production Romex yankers in running shoes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Seriously, how many staples do you pound in a day?


 Not that many, which is why I am so terrible at it. 



> You think that carrying around something that bulky and heavy will save time, money or your back?


 Absolutely. Since the second I first saw it, every single job I did in which I had to staple romex I thought to myself "I wish I had that staple gun".



> If you don’t like hammering staples, screw in straps instead.


That's what I do now, and it's not that much better than hammering staples. It's still fumbling with both hardware and a tool while trying to hold the romex. 

Most of my stapling is in basement ceilings. Being able to hold the wire with one hand and staple with the other as I walk down the line would be excellent. 



> This thing is maybe designed for high production Romex yankers in running shoes.


Whoever it was designed for doesn't matter, it would make my work much easier- *If* it can sink staples into the older wood that I see. I am still waiting for Going-Commando to fill us in more :vs_mad:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Not that many, which is why I am so terrible at it.
> 
> Absolutely. Since the second I first saw it, every single job I did in which I had to staple romex I thought to myself "I wish I had that staple gun".
> 
> ...


You’re doing it wrong. Staple it at one end, loosely staple it at the other end and then go back bang in the staples in between.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> You’re doing it wrong. Staple it at one end, loosely staple it at the other end and then go back bang in the staples in between.


I usually don't have to do that because there are pipes and ducts and other stuff that I pull the cable over first.

The staple gun would still make it much, much easier for me. I'm not sure why a couple people want to argue this.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is what's good about buying at Home Depot, buy it, try it, and if you don't like it return it promptly. Oh and the price is much lower than the supply house price. Oh and it won't take 40 minutes to check out. No free ****ty coffee and political discussions though, SH is the place for that.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...Ah-Battery-Charger-and-Bag-DCN701D1/308047450


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I usually don't have to do that because there are pipes and ducts and other stuff that I pull the cable over first.
> 
> The staple gun would still make it much, much easier for me. I'm not sure why a couple people want to argue this.


I’m just being helpful. I’m that kind of guy  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I’m just being helpful. I’m that kind of guy  .


The opposite, actually.

Right now you are being one of those old fogies who said how you don't need a power tool to turn a screw. No need to carry the tool in with you when you can use a screwdriver! :biggrin:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Working over my head isn't great regardless, but this is cheap enough to build into the cost of a remodel and try out if it gets a few decent reviews by others here. I didn't realize they had them on the shelf at home depot.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Swinging a hammer and pounding is easy . Now the cheap crap staples coming from china are the problem . They bend twist and contort and won't sink straight down . The old viking staples were awesome but the new stuff is crap . The timber we are dealing with was cut in the 1800s so the timber is old growth redwood and like 5000 years old . I to wonder if this new toy would work for that . Like to give it a go .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I thought the oscillating tool was good enough to toss the old Fein corded one in the garage. What could make the Dewalt so much better. Like to know more about the stapler though.



Two things that convinced me to buy the DeWalt instead of replacing my beloved Milwaukee: the quick change blade attachment and the variable speed trigger. I do lots of old work and am constantly changing blades. The DeWalt blade attachment is vastly superior. Old work requires a lot of finesse so the speed adjustment especially when cutting out lath for old work boxes is great.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I’ve never changed the speed on mine. I forget the exact number that I use, but I keep it at about 3/4 of the way up all the time.

I could understand if someone wants to change the speed for different tasks. But I can’t see needing a variable speed trigger to change the speed while cutting.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to say there was is a speed adjustment on the Milwaukee oscillating saw. I can't speak to how easily the Dewalt changes blades. So far the Milwaukee fits my needs, though that's not to say there isn't something better out there in a different brand. What I used to do with lathe and plaster was to use the plaster/tile bit in the rotozip and then switch to the wood bit for the lathe. It's been awhile since I've had to do this kind of old work, so I haven't tried the oscillating tools on it. I liked the rotozip because it didn't cause any vibration, though it could still get away from you if you weren't paying attention. Been using the wood blades on the oscillating tool for kitchen cabinet island and peninsula receptacles as well as cutting away the bottoms of upper cabinets for under cabinet lighting. It has worked well for those tasks. It can still cause damage if you aren't paying attention.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You cut up the cabinets for under cabinet lighting??


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

99cents said:


> You cut up the cabinets for under cabinet lighting??


Sometimes you have to cut the lip where they join together .


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

99cents said:


> You cut up the cabinets for under cabinet lighting??


I'm not a fan of separate drivers or low voltage transformers. All the kitchens I do have line voltage led under cabinet lighting. I have to cut away the bottoms of the upper cabinets to allow for the lighting segments to join together. This isn't to say I'm not open to other ways of doing things, but it seems to work for me. I use mainly the the Cooper Halo or Color Kinetics.










c


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> I'm not a fan of separate drivers or low voltage transformers.
> c




Can I ask why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess if I came to work with you guys who use these types of systems that work well, I might be convinced otherwise. I don't like the flimsy connectors or having to find places to hide the transformers or drivers. Maybe I've seen or used the wrong types or brands, but just not convinced. Maybe there's a better way.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> I guess if I came to work with you guys who use these types of systems that work well, I might be convinced otherwise. I don't like the flimsy connectors or having to find places to hide the transformers or drivers. Maybe I've seen or used the wrong types or brands, but just not convinced. Maybe there's a better way.


This is the type of driver I use. You can hide it almost anywhere.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I guess if I came to work with you guys who use these types of systems that work well, I might be convinced otherwise. I don't like the flimsy connectors or having to find places to hide the transformers or drivers. Maybe I've seen or used the wrong types or brands, but just not convinced. Maybe there's a better way.


I wouldn't install line voltage undercab lights if you gave me a trailer load for free. LED tape lighting is the cats meow, and you only need thermostat wire to feed it. I wouldn't install or recommend anything else these days. That being said, line voltage does have a place if you're adding a light or two to an existing kitchen and need to steal power off of a countertop receptacle. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

@Going_Commando

I demand you tell us more about the stapler. How is it working on older wood? Any issues jamming or staple strips breaking apart? How much stapling do you get out of the include battery?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> @*Going_Commando*
> 
> I demand you tell us more about the stapler. How is it working on older wood? Any issues jamming or staple strips breaking apart? How much stapling do you get out of the include battery?


I demand this as well before I go spend $250 on one at the Depot since they are in the store now.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was about to buy one this morning because I had a job in which I had to install lights and outlets in a basement with an open joist ceiling. But I didn't.

The entire time I dreaded that mistake. First I wrestled with the staples and hammer, until I smashed my finger. Then I went back to 1 hole romex straps and 1/2" screws with 5/16" hex heads. A little better than staples, but still a pain in the ass.

The entire time I was doing it I was wishing I had a staple gun that works so I could just hold the romex with 1 hand and staple with the other as I went down the line.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I was about to buy one this morning because I had a job in which I had to install lights and outlets in a basement with an open joist ceiling. But I didn't.
> 
> The entire time I dreaded that mistake. First I wrestled with the staples and hammer, until I smashed my finger. Then I went back to 1 hole romex straps and 1/2" screws with 5/16" hex heads. A little better than staples, but still a pain in the ass.
> 
> The entire time I was doing it I was wishing I had a staple gun that works so I could just hold the romex with 1 hand and staple with the other as I went down the line.


This thing’s giving you a boner. Just buy it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I was about to buy one this morning because I had a job in which I had to install lights and outlets in a basement with an open joist ceiling. But I didn't.
> 
> The entire time I dreaded that mistake. First I wrestled with the staples and hammer, until I smashed my finger. Then I went back to 1 hole romex straps and 1/2" screws with 5/16" hex heads. A little better than staples, but still a pain in the ass.
> 
> The entire time I was doing it I was wishing I had a staple gun that works so I could just hold the romex with 1 hand and staple with the other as I went down the line.


So what stopped you from buying it?

I'm sure you could have used it and sold it after.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Guess I haven't been here in a while, sorry guys. The stapler works awesome on TJIs and newer lumber. It doesn't do quite as well on old lumber. There wasn't a ton of older lumber for me to play with on the job I wrapped up. On the few studs and such I tried it on it was a bit much for single cables, but doubled up it worked well. It did well on modern dimensional stuff. I haven't had the chance to try it on old rough sawn yet. It's really fast, fits in a lot of tight areas. I am a couple boxes of staples in (at ~$13/500ct box), and once I burn through the bucket that I bought when I started that job, I am going to switch to buying boxes and only hand driving staples when necessary. When shooting a single 12-2, you can give the stapler a little tilt and it will hold the wire nicely without tearing into the sheath or anything. For 14-2 I have to give every few staples a slap with my linemans or a hammer to keep it looking pretty. For multiple cables it works phenomenally, but make sure the stapler doesn't have a tilt, or it will over-drive. 

I would have used it more on the job I bought it for, but I have developed tennis elbow in my left elbow, and I'm left handed, and swinging a hammer was somehow less abusive than swinging around the stapler. It isn't light for gunning staples all day. It is quick as hell though. If I had to guess I would say using the stapler saved me a few hours on that job with 12" on center TJIs. It won't always punch through, but it's so quick that if it hits a hard spot on the OSB you can just slide the stapler down the cable a bit and give her another one. 

The battery life is freaking incredible. I charged it the night I got it so it would be good to go, and I think after ~750-1000 staples its still at 2/3 charge. That's for the dinky little battery. 

PeterD, for the record it won't shoot into the bottom part of a TJI for crap if you are running romex between strapping. It doesn't have the nut, so you still have to hand bang those.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the update! I wonder if you would trust it on any low volt cables or even FPLR.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

tjb said:


> Thanks for the update! I wonder if you would trust it on any low volt cables or even FPLR.


I watched some YouTube videos and it is fine for low voltage. It has the cable guide which is supposed to stop it from hammering them in too hard (unless you tilt it like G_C said).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I watched some YouTube videos and it is fine for low voltage. It has the cable guide which is supposed to stop it from hammering them in too hard (unless you tilt it like G_C said).


IF you buy it today, you can sleep with it tonight.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> IF you buy it today, you can sleep with it tonight.


What if the prostitute roles over on it and shoots herself with it? I don't have anymore rugs to role them up in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> What if the prostitute roles over on it and shoots herself with it? I don't have anymore rugs to role them up in.


Okay, that’s funny


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I just bought it this afternoon and am going to try it in some rough sawn lumber from the 1920's. That's really going to make or break it for me since I run into that almost every day now.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Expecting an unbiased report👍


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't really know what rough sawn lumber is. Most of what I do is in 50-70 year old houses, whatever they used at that time.

I don't mind if the staples don't go in all the way and need a little tap to snug up. What I don't want is for them to come out. That is the issue with the Arrow romex stapler that I have, just the weight of the cable could pull the previous staple out when putting in the next one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I don't really know what rough sawn lumber is. Most of what I do is in 50-70 year old houses, whatever they used at that time.


Rough sawn is found in 90+ year old houses. It's usually rock hard and very difficult to staple into.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't deal with that so often, just the 60 year old stuff that is harder than new 2X's.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> What if the prostitute roles over on it and shoots herself with it? I don't have anymore rugs to role them up in.


Fornication is a sin.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Fornication is a sin.


How do you define fornication?


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I used mine in a crawl space where I was running a 10-3 and two 12-2's.
The 10-3 stapled up nice and tight and the 12-2's were a little loose but like someone else said it is so fast that you just put a couple more stapes in then you normally would.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> How do you define fornication?


Using your impact driver on something you don’t own.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I don't really know what rough sawn lumber is. Most of what I do is in 50-70 year old houses, whatever they used at that time.
> 
> I don't mind if the staples don't go in all the way and need a little tap to snug up. What I don't want is for them to come out. That is the issue with the Arrow romex stapler that I have, just the weight of the cable could pull the previous staple out when putting in the next one.


Rough sawn means a 2x4 is actually 2" x 4", and most of the time it is harder than a woodpecker's lips.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Using your impact driver on something you don’t own.



:thumbup:

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MTW said:


> Fornication is a sin.


Thanks reverend. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Fornication is a sin.


We all sin.

I'll take that one for mine any day of the other choices.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Thanks reverend.


Reading an article this week it seems that more pastors have a problem with online p o r n than any other issue.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I wanted to add an update to this thread. I have used the Dewalt stapler for a while, and just wrapped up the rough on a commercial job with wood framing on the exterior. This thing is the bomb on MC with wood studs. It also works great on Cat cabling (doesn't over shoot). It's super fast and beats the crap out of slamming in longer staples rated for MC.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I wanted to add an update to this thread. I have used the Dewalt stapler for a while, and just wrapped up the rough on a commercial job with wood framing on the exterior. This thing is the bomb on MC with wood studs. It also works great on Cat cabling (doesn't over shoot). It's super fast and beats the crap out of slamming in longer staples rated for MC.


What about romex? Have you used it a lot for that? 

I still think that the guard can be modified slightly to get it to drive the staples in deeper.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

My fear with that modification is that it would be great for romex only and possibly damaging to other cable types.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> My fear with that modification is that it would be great for romex only and possibly damaging to other cable types.


The way I understand it, the guard determines how far to drive the staple in. And they simply have it set with a little too much play. 

Modifying it slightly should make it so that the staple is snug. If it doesn’t damage Romex, it shouldn’t damage any other cable either.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, who's going to experiment (with some modifications)?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would if I bought one, but I’m holding out for Milwaukee since I already have both of their battery systems.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

so easyand super fast .usually a milwaukee fan ,but this is the exception


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes Hax, I have used it on romex. If you look at my older updates I say how it works with romex. For new construction the extra weight isn't really worth it. For renos where I am trying to slam stuff in, fighting around plumbing, insulation, etc, I love it and it works well enough. It doesn't shoot staples as tight as I like, but I can live with it if its not exposed work. It doesn't like old, hard, lumber very much. It is the bee's knees for TJIs, which is why I bought it to begin with. I hate those ****ing things, and this tool makes them quick, easy, and a non-issue. 

I don't have a problem using it on low voltage cabling so far. I haven't tried it with anything smaller than Cat5 in diameter. If the cable isn't thick enough to press in the little button it won't fire. 

I won't modify mine. It is a niche tool and not something I grab every time. It's a lot heavier than a hammer and some staples, and the speed advantage is measured in seconds on new lumber for residential with new framing. Once I am up in an attic, it is going with me. It is awesome for awkward body placement and places where there isn't room to swing a hammer due to obstructions. If I am renoing a bathroom or something, its there since I'm not moving around a ton and can toss it on top of a ladder or something to have it near by. I wear my tool pouch now as little as possible, so its easier to shlep the cable stapler bag around than a hammer and staples.


----------

